# Philadelphia area all BMW meet



## supercharged (Feb 18, 2003)

I suggest an all BMW philadelphia area meet sometime this spring when the weatheer gets a little nicer. Get to see some old school bimmers some M's and some almost M's not to mention some MINI's.


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

*count two phila area bmw ownsers in...*

a friend and i both own '02 325s. let me know if anything pans out about a phila meet. doesn't our local bmwcaa chapter have events?


----------



## supercharged (Feb 18, 2003)

I was hoping to get some local interest up of philly area bimmeer heads and maybe meet up this sping on Del ave or the drives


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

supercharged said:


> *I was hoping to get some local interest up of philly area bimmeer heads and maybe meet up this sping on Del ave or the drives *


sounds good. delaware ave might not be a good idea because of intense traffic and cops thinking that we're are bmw's version of the fast and the furious. although, i don't live for from delaware ave, i don't want the fuzz bugging us especially since we won't be racing anyway. however, a bmw meet in that area will bring out the south phila cops.

however, maybe somewhere outside of phila with a huge parking lot. the delaware valley bmwcca chapter had one at the king of prussia mall last yr i think. u might want to check with one of the chapter members.

http://www.delvalbmwcca.org/index.html


----------



## supercharged (Feb 18, 2003)

no the wal mart home depot lot is really cool no cops will hasle anyone who is'nt racing remember this will be a daytime sat sun afternoon meet


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

supercharged said:


> *no the wal mart home depot lot is really cool no cops will hasle anyone who is'nt racing remember this will be a daytime sat sun afternoon meet *


do u live in south phila? u seem to know the area. the walmart parking lot is big but kinda ghetto  the home depot hot dog mini-store is also a plus


----------



## supercharged (Feb 18, 2003)

http://www.vacmotorsports.com/ that where I have the car tunned and I live in center city


----------

